
JavaScript eval: direct vs. indirect call - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/javascript/2016/06/20/js-eval-secrets.html
======
viebel
Every javascript developer knows that eval is evil.

But eval is really powerful and from a theoretical perspective eval is very
interesting.

For instance, did you ever ask yourself in what context does eval run?

This article features live & interactive code snippets.

------
jepler
example 1: yes, ok

example 2: umm ok

example 3: WAT

~~~
viebel
In javascript (1, eval) returns eval. But this is indirect. This is why `eval`
runs in the outer scope.

The whole point of this article is to demonstrate how weird is `eval`.

